# Herring Spawning-Sealions Feeding-Orcas Trying For Lunch......pics



## Dave Hadden (Mar 1, 2021)

This time of year we often have Herring come in to local beaches and spawn.
In turn, Sealions move in to feed on Herring.

This year a pod of Transient Orcas showed up last Friday and the hunt was on.
I missed the whole thing myself but here's a few pics taken by local observers.

It was very windy last Friday as you can see, and here's an Orca closing in on a Sealion. Don't know if it nailed it or not but pretty dramatic shot regardless.






I like the symmetry of this photo of two Bulls swimming close to each other. This was on Saturday as the Orcas passed by where I live, heading north. That's Quadra Island in the background. 





Here's a big Bull out ahead of the pod heading north into the flood tide.





Lots of excitement this past weekend.


Take care.


----------

